# For Those Who Are Interested....



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Just so you know boys and girls......

Today starts "The Official 100 Shopping Days Till Christmas!" 

 *_


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What's this "Christmas" you speak of?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, I haven't started yet! I feel so behind the eight ball...or in front of it getting run over


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

bobzilla said:


> What's this "Christmas" you speak of?


That's that day people give you presents. And if they really like you, the presents are Halloween related. And if they really, really like you, the give you a prop. So, in a nutshell, It's Halloween present day!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Just in case anyone is looking for any good gift ideas, my wife and I ordered two of these for our boys. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-3-10-Tablet-16GB-Memory-Refurbished/34099211
They sold out once and then they must have gotten in some more. The best thing is they are returnable to your local store.


----------

